# Exclusive Car Care: Mercedes Benz C63 AMG



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for taking to time to view a detail by Exclusive Car Care

You can always keep up with what we are doing by following us on our social media:

Facebook - www.facebook.com/ExclusivCarCare (be sure to "Like" us!)
Twitter - https://twitter.com/ExclusivCarCare

This Mercedes Benz C63 was booked in for a Correction Detail.

Some panels had been re-sprayed at some point and owner requested to have the heavy orange peel reduced on these panels so they matched the original paint finish.



















Few before and afters during the correction stages
































































CarPro CQUK was used on the paintwork and Dlux used on wheels and trim




























The ruty hubs were painted before placing wheels back on.










Glass polished with Gtechniq G4 and sealed with 3 coats of G1



















And here is the end result...































































































































Thanks for reading!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely finish Jay, been using Carpro CQUK and Dlux abit lately and really liking them.


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Lovely finish on that mate ( you always seem to have stunning weather for your after photos LOL!!! )


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Jody 4444 said:


> Lovely finish on that mate ( you always seem to have stunning weather for your after photos LOL!!! )


Thanks - i keep the sun in my pocket


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job mate , I have a silver car also , inspiring !


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

What a sensational shine a fabulous result such clarity and depth, the art of detailing.

Thanks, John Tht.


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

Fantastic finish! I have the same common problem on my hubs. May I ask what paint you used? I have heard that using plain grey primer is a common solution.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning, love these motors.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great work as usual and lovely photos.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Super that Jay, as always!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic finish.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Cool & groovy chap! 

Hub painting - one of my pet hates but a must on certain cars/details.

Hammerite smooth has always served me well in reply to the question above...


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Excellent work :buffer: Looks stunning :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect!


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice JoB!


----------



## Billigmeister (Mar 3, 2013)

stunning work!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

You are very talented Jay. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## raj (Jan 10, 2008)

Great job


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Exceptional as always Jay


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Perfeito!!! :thumb:


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful work as usual Jay!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments and kind words guys:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate :thumb:


----------

